# Starcraft 2!!



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

Installing now YEAAAAAAAH


----------



## Skittle (Jul 26, 2010)

Yaaay collector's edition! Who broke street date? :3

I work the midnight at my GameStop tonight. Shall see how it all goes down. Wearing this shirt: http://www.jinx.com/starcraft/men/starcraft_zerg_rush.html?catid=1&cs=19&csd=zerg


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

No one, I live in Australia.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> No one, I live in Australia.


 I thought violent games were illegal in your country. Haha.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, Blizzard! I'll bet you thought you were gonna get my money! Hahaha! Diablo 3 or GTFO, Blizz.  Hop to it.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 26, 2010)

GRAAAAAH! /jealous


----------



## Aetius (Jul 26, 2010)

Just 14 more hours! 14 MORE HOURS!


----------



## Querk (Jul 26, 2010)

Gonna get this after class tomorrow. Can't fucking wait. The first thing I'm gonna do is triple gateway rush someone.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> I thought violent games were illegal in your country. Haha.


 
You're funny.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 26, 2010)

I really want to get it, but I dont have enough money. ;_;


----------



## footfoe (Jul 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHH DO WANT!!!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 26, 2010)

I pretty much don't like anything that Blizz is coming out with. D3 looks bad, and they should be ashamed, I'm not that big a fan of RTS's and shit :v


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm probably going to purchase the digital copy tomorrow, if not then Thursday.


----------



## Shireton (Jul 27, 2010)

The horrible new Battlenet scared me away from Starcraft 2.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 27, 2010)

Shireton said:


> The horrible new Battlenet scared me away from Starcraft 2.


 I think this is actually why I haven't rushed over to Best Buy already and picked up my pre-order. Could have been better Blizzard, in my opinion, I'll just take a little bit more time getting over there today.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 27, 2010)

If anyone gets the collector's addition and doesn't want Jim Raynor's dogtogs I will buy them off you, seriously. Been looking for new tags, and those are perrrrfect.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 27, 2010)

StarCraft hungers!


----------



## Riley (Jul 27, 2010)

Turns out you don't get an actual CD case with the normal edition, just a sleeve.  Rather annoying, now I have to track down a jewel case.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 27, 2010)

On a lighter note, the brutal difficulty on the campaign actually proves to be challenging and very much so enjoyable so far. In which I doubt I'll play multiplayer till I'm done with the campaign, I'm sure multiplayer hasn't changed at all since the beta as it is.


----------



## AlienSabre (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes! I got that too! I'm back to playing as the Zerglings and that Custom Game on the Multiplayer called Battlecraft.

I hope they made a DBZ map on there!


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you enjoy being region locked and not able to play online without going through that shit that is Battle.net? I also heard it has an irritating form of DRM that is reminiscent to a rootkit.

Did I mention you have to be connected to the internet to play SINGLE PLAYER?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Did I mention you have to be connected to the internet to play SINGLE PLAYER?


 
First: never had a serious problem with B.net.  Honestly.  Second: This increasingly excessive DRM bullshit is ActiKotick's influence - the DRM on Blizzard's games pre-WoW was relatively unobtrusive and fair.

Death to Kotick
Death to Activision
blah blah
and fuck EA too


----------



## Kobu (Jul 30, 2010)

Having to be connected to Bnet to play single player is a little annoying, but at the same time, it's awesome cause you can talk to friends!  Plus, it broadcasts achievements and shit.  For me, it's not a big deal, because I'm _never_ without the internet.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Having to be connected to Bnet to play single player is a little annoying, but at the same time,* it's awesome cause you can talk to friends!  Plus, it broadcasts achievements and shit.*  For me, it's not a big deal, because I'm _never_ without the internet.


 
Bread and circuses.


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bread and circuses.


 Indeed. D3 all the way. I'll watch the cut scenes on JewTube and maybe pirate the game. Fuck DRM and fuck Activision.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 30, 2010)

FUCK!

now none of the Starcraft dorks will have time to talk at college!

Wait... >)


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Did I mention you have to be connected to the internet to play SINGLE PLAYER?


 
No you don't.  You need to activate your game's key code online and log in with your Battle.net account once.  Activating a keycode has been the primary form of DRM for over a decade, and only now, because of a single required log in, people are flipping out about it.

Hell, I unplugged my network cable and started the game.  It worked.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Do you enjoy being region locked and not able to play online without going through that shit that is Battle.net? I also heard it has an irritating form of DRM that is reminiscent to a rootkit.


Yeah I'm pretty fucking pissed off about it. At least they're letting us switch to US servers in about two months.



Riley said:


> No you don't.  You need to activate your game's key code online and log in with your Battle.net account once.  Activating a keycode has been the primary form of DRM for over a decade, and only now, because of a single required log in, people are flipping out about it.
> 
> Hell, I unplugged my network cable and started the game.  It worked.


Sure you can play single player while offline, but you can't get any achievements offline.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Sure you can play single player while offline, but you can't get any achievements offline.


 
*...SO WHAT?!*


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Sure you can play single player while offline, *but you can't get any achievements offline.*



How soul-crushingly disappointing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wooooo, just went to make a thread about it. I'm literally installing it as we speak but alas 12 gig files don't install fast /sadface

37%...faster! hurry up D:


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2010)

Riley said:


> How soul-crushingly disappointing.


 
Eh, it's important to some people.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2010)

Now at 50%....from 37% in like 15 minutes :V

60% from 50% in 8 minutes...

Slow game installation is slow


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now at 50%....from 37% in like 15 minutes :V
> 
> 60% from 50% in 8 minutes...
> 
> Slow game installation is slow


 
Yeah get used to it. The loading screens are pretty slow too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Yeah get used to it. The loading screens are pretty slow too.


 
*Insert "Bawwww" here*


----------



## Boondawks (Jul 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Sure you can play single player while offline, but you can't get any achievements offline.


 
Oh heaven forbid!

Your e-penis is smaller by almost 2 worthlessnesses!

Don't worry, I'll be by your side.


----------



## Querk (Jul 31, 2010)

I swear to god the insane AI uses hax


what a dick


----------



## Nollix (Jul 31, 2010)

You don't *have* to be connected to B.net to play singleplayer, there's a play offline option like on steam. However, you can't get achievements and such.


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2010)

Querk said:


> I swear to god the insane AI uses hax
> 
> 
> what a dick


 
I tried a 1v1 against an insane AI with my 3 friends spectating.  Fucker had a Colossus in 4 minutes, easy.  My one friend was keeping an eye on the APM counter; it broke an average of 400.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2010)

Riley said:


> I tried a 1v1 against an insane AI with my 3 friends spectating.  Fucker had a Colossus in 4 minutes, easy.  My one friend was keeping an eye on the APM counter; it broke an average of 400.


 
APM = actions per minute?


----------



## Skittle (Jul 31, 2010)

When my husband installed it, I had to listen to him whine the whole time. He hoorahed when it hit 100% and then..."WHAT!? UPDATES!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO".


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2010)

You mean 1/3 of Starcraft II. Enjoy buying each campaign as full games. I might think about picking it up someday when it's like $19.99 or something. But not $60.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 31, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You mean 1/3 of Starcraft II. Enjoy buying each campaign as full games. I might think about picking it up someday when it's like $19.99 or something. But not $60.


 
You have a point, Played SC2 a lot last night (til 4 in the morning xD) and it was quite fun BUT I don't think the add-ons will be worth an additional like $40....


----------



## Querk (Jul 31, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You mean 1/3 of Starcraft II. Enjoy buying each campaign as full games. I might think about picking it up someday when it's like $19.99 or something. But not $60.


 
Except the Terran campaign alone is about as long as the entirety of the original Starcraft. And I hope you don't think that most people are going to buy Starcraft II for the campaign. When the other installations come out, the changes to multiplayer are what people will want. Plus there's the fact that the new games are going to come out _years_ apart. A whole new singleplayer campaign and some changes to multiplayer are pretty much the standard for sequels to popular games right now.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2010)

Querk said:


> Except the Terran campaign alone is about as long as the entirety of the original Starcraft. And I hope you don't think that most people are going to buy Starcraft II for the campaign. When the other installations come out, the changes to multiplayer are what people will want. Plus there's the fact that the new games are going to come out _years_ apart. A whole new singleplayer campaign and some changes to multiplayer are pretty much the standard for sequels to popular games right now.



StarCraft II finally released over a decade after the original, and from what I gather, it's merely more of the same. There are certain expectations of a game that's had that long a development cycle, especially from a company as large and "well-respected" as ActiBlizzard. The fact that these are all facets of the same game which when purchased add up to $180 when completed doesn't help matters. And what kind of changes to the multiplayer do you think they'll add between now and the next game, the Zerg campaign? A few new units? That kind of thing would constitute incredibly minor changes that companies like Valve would do for free. Unless the entire game is being updated between now and the Zerg campaign, that doesn't fly.

But hey, I'm not a fan to begin with, so being someone who wouldn't normally buy everything ActiBlizzard releases, I have a different outlook.


----------



## Querk (Jul 31, 2010)

Runefox said:


> StarCraft II finally released over a decade after the original, and from what I gather, it's merely more of the same. There are certain expectations of a game that's had that long a development cycle, especially from a company as large and "well-respected" as ActiBlizzard. The fact that these are all facets of the same game which when purchased add up to $180 when completed doesn't help matters. And what kind of changes to the multiplayer do you think they'll add between now and the next game, the Zerg campaign? A few new units? That kind of thing would constitute incredibly minor changes that companies like Valve would do for free. Unless the entire game is being updated between now and the Zerg campaign, that doesn't fly.
> 
> But hey, I'm not a fan to begin with, so being someone who wouldn't normally buy everything ActiBlizzard releases, I have a different outlook.



I can't say what kind of changes will be made to multiplayer. But if it's anything like Brood War, there will be about 2-3 new units per race, which is actually a lot considering one change to a multiplayer as balanced as Starcraft can completely transform the game. I imagine they'll probably rework some scrapped units too. I'd actually be surprised if there were only a few new features for each installment, as Brood War and The Frozen Throne were pretty big for expansions, and the installments look closer to new games. But I see how someone who isn't a fan wouldn't like how Blizzard is doing things and wouldn't get all three installments. I still feel like Wings of Liberty is worth it though, for the campaign and the multiplayer.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 31, 2010)

Koreans


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2010)

Tycho said:


> APM = actions per minute?


 
Yeah.  For comparison, I was doing about 20, and the professional players hit up to 300.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there a way you can check your average APM in the game? I'm a bit curious as to how bad mine is


----------



## Riley (Aug 1, 2010)

The game keeps track of it, but a player can only see it in the replay.  If someone's spectating, though, they have access to all sorts of neat information like APM, army value, current things being built/researched by each player, and stuff like that.


----------

